# Lady or gentleman?



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

I'm new to raising chickens. 

I have two 10 week old Barred Rocks. Although they are the same age one is much more slender and not as feathery underneath. Could someone help me and let me know if I have a Roo or not?

Thanks


----------



## lttdoming (May 31, 2013)

Here is the other


----------



## Reinerchick (May 10, 2013)

Both look like hens to me. I don't see any long and different colored neck feathers or long tail feather.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

They look like pretty ladies to me!


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I also believe that you have two hens.  Very beautiful!


----------

